# AMD's New six-Core processors!



## lordvic (Jul 12, 2009)

I was looking around on Newegg, and guess what I found?

http://promotions.newegg.ca/AMD/Cor...omotions.newegg.ca/AMD/CoreServer/270x120.gif

Wasn't expecting that, but...yeah.
Would current hardware/software even use all the 6-cores, I don't think quad-core is even full used to it's potential yet.

***Intel's going to release THEIR six-core processors soon.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, I'm quite happy with my Quad-core Intel Q9550, I have trouble saturating it's capabilities.


----------



## J_On3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Holly crap is that the highest it goes... 6 cores


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are plans for even more dense packing, these are just parts that have actually been released.

Here's a whole bunch of different processors, some with as many at 16 cores that are currently shipping, and stuff like 40 core chips are in the works. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-core

How about a 12 core one from AMD next year? http://www.infoworld.com/t/hardware/amd-jumps-12-core-chip-skips-8-core-chip-plans-147


----------

